# Ever go back?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ever go back to look at work you lost?

Sometimes it will make you chuckle, seeing what the low bidder did!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

_Peter ............_


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks prety good for a PA service.
When I lived in PA I was amazed by some of the hack work that I saw on the side of some houses.

At least this one has straps on the SE cable.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder if there will be a tirade about how bad and dangerous SE cable is. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I wonder if there will be a tirade about how bad and dangerous SE cable is. :laughing:



Will Harry or I misspell a word today? :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't even know how this place gets by with a 100 amp service. It's a cafe, with a full kitchen and 3-stories of dining room. Two walk-in boxes out back.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That looks like a 200 amp. :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just regular plywood on the building huh? yeah.. thatll last.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

No GEC or intersystem bonding...?

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's DEFINITELY lowest bidder work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Name the violations , hmmmmm......POA less than 3' from window, meterpan/gas meter improperly spaced. I'm sure there are more inside. Commonwealth inspection ....Does the inspector even know the NEC ?


----------

